# TROUBLE?????



## bootdink (Jan 17, 2007)

ok so i did my usual feeding last night before i went to bed and what not and all was fine..now as im just looking at them this morning one of my reds for some reason has a like a small white kinnda fluffy patch on the middle of his eye????????it wasnt there last night and he looked healthy as can be...at first i thought he might have lost an eye but as i looked closer sure enough it waslike a white kinnda fleshy looking patch on his eye...does anyone happen to know exactly why this has happened?my temp is at 79 and the parmeters are fine

temp-79
ammonia-0
nitrate-0
and my kit dont measure nitrite...or i just dont know how to do it

i need help asap bacause this is just startin to bug the hell out of me now...

thanks!!

took another look and it looks like a bubble coming off of his eye??


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

my sanchezi gets that alot...right in the middle of his eye

i believe my sanchezi gets it from rubbing it against the backwall his left side is always against it and thats where the fluffy thing on his eye is located(left eye)

not sure, hope someone helps the both of us out


----------



## bootdink (Jan 17, 2007)

yea,this is on the right side of my fish wich is the side he is always going up and down on the aquarium with...i hope someone knows?


----------



## tonggi (Sep 5, 2006)

water parameters might be off

I got that before on a bunch of them, did wa water change and the next day or two it was gone.

I had that problem when i had gravel. They are so messy and the gravel was full of crap and fungi

no more gravel, easy to clean and they look happier. and healthy.

I do a 5 gallon water change every 2 days(to clean out their yellow poop) Now they eat a lot, I want to get a larger powerhead so they get their exercise in and get humongoid super freakazoid piranhas.


----------



## bootdink (Jan 17, 2007)

i just tryed a water change now...hopefully this will cure it like urs did..

thanks for the info


----------



## smitty81 (Feb 12, 2007)

bootdink said:


> i just tryed a water change now...hopefully this will cure it like urs did..
> 
> thanks for the info


I have a book that explains this cloudy or puffy eye syndrome. It states that it is from poor water quality, High nitrites...........
Like Tonggi said, you can do frequent water changes. The best cure i found which was also in the book was to give them a salt bath. Put 1 teaspoon of aquarium salt for every gallon of water. Every day add one teaspoon, I suppose you could use 2 or 3 depending on how big ur tank is. This kills the infection, it should get rid of the cloud. If you dont treat it right away, it will make them inactive and almost blind. I had a fish that almost starved to death cause he could not see his food. If you have a hospital tank, use it!!
GOOD LUCK


----------



## bootdink (Jan 17, 2007)

it wouldnt be safe to add the salt with the other p's in it would it?also is it just regular aquarium salt to add...im assuming it is lol


----------



## smitty81 (Feb 12, 2007)

bootdink said:


> it wouldnt be safe to add the salt with the other p's in it would it?also is it just regular aquarium salt to add...im assuming it is lol


It is perfectly safe for them. For these reasons.......

1. All fish need a certain ammount of salt to keep them healthy and slimy(Sounds strange huh?)

2. Piranha's are actually a brackish water fish which is half way between salt and fresh, but they adapt to fresh if im not mistaken.

3. It's hard to kill a piranha, they can surrvive in the worst water conditions.

4. It's an actual treatment, salt water baths for freshwater and freshwater baths for saltwater fish.

Now im not saying go excessive with the salt, just do as i told you before and it should work fine. I have done this and i know people that have done it also. You will be fine with the salt with the rest of the fish. And yes, use aquarium salt. I have heard of people using table salt but i would use aquarium salt. I can try to get u more info if youd like........


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)




----------



## bootdink (Jan 17, 2007)

ok thanks for the help...and how long should i keep adding salt for?water changes in between or just let the salt stay there?


----------



## SAFETYpin (Feb 1, 2004)

smitty81 said:


> it wouldnt be safe to add the salt with the other p's in it would it?also is it just regular aquarium salt to add...im assuming it is lol


It is perfectly safe for them. For these reasons.......

1. All fish need a certain ammount of salt to keep them healthy and slimy(Sounds strange huh?)

2. Piranha's are actually a brackish water fish which is half way between salt and fresh, but they adapt to fresh if im not mistaken.

3. It's hard to kill a piranha, they can surrvive in the worst water conditions.

4. It's an actual treatment, salt water baths for freshwater and freshwater baths for saltwater fish.

Now im not saying go excessive with the salt, just do as i told you before and it should work fine. I have done this and i know people that have done it also. You will be fine with the salt with the rest of the fish. And yes, use aquarium salt. I have heard of people using table salt but i would use aquarium salt. I can try to get u more info if youd like........
[/quote]

Now I am not 100% positive but Ive never read anything about piranhas being Brackish. I would have to say that is incorrect.

Heres a good salt article from our own info center...... Enjoy..... 
http://www.piranha-fury.com/information/article.php?id=13


----------



## bootdink (Jan 17, 2007)

hmmm....well i just added 5 teaspoons of salt to try and cure...its a 55 gallon so that shouldnt have over did it....hopefully i dont kill them all lol


----------



## smitty81 (Feb 12, 2007)

bootdink said:


> hmmm....well i just added 5 teaspoons of salt to try and cure...its a 55 gallon so that shouldnt have over did it....hopefully i dont kill them all lol


Well i thought that i read somewhere they were a brackish water fish..........could be wrong, will look into it.

Bootdink, you have to add 1 teaspoon per gallon, so that means 55 teaspoons. I know that it seems like a lot or to much but thats the formula. Then everyday you add 1 teaspoon, do this for a week. Do not change the water in between. Then when a week goes by, do a change and repete the process untill he is cured.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

bootdink said:


> ok so i did my usual feeding last night before i went to bed and what not and all was fine..now as im just looking at them this morning one of my reds for some reason has a like a small white kinnda fluffy patch on the middle of his eye????????it wasnt there last night and he looked healthy as can be...at first i thought he might have lost an eye but as i looked closer sure enough it waslike a white kinnda fleshy looking patch on his eye...does anyone happen to know exactly why this has happened?my temp is at 79 and the parmeters are fine
> 
> temp-79
> ammonia-0
> ...


If these readings that you are giving us are correct your tank is not cycled. 0 nitrates indicates a problem.


----------



## bootdink (Jan 17, 2007)

imnot sure but the tank was setup for 5 weeks with the cycle product being aded to help speed up the precess


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

He might have just scraped it on something. Wait and see how the salt helps.


----------



## REILLY (Feb 9, 2006)

water change 30% ASAP
water change 50% 2 days
water change 30% 2 days

Could be "Acid burn"


----------



## bootdink (Jan 17, 2007)

i did about a 35% water change directly after i noticed the problem, im just starting to try and cure it with the methods provided...Also it is very weird how it just happened overnight(wasnt there before i went to bed)...but anyways ill continue to use your guy's methods and water changes and see what kind of progress i get out of it!

ill reply back in a couple days and let yas know how its going

thanks alot!!

and one more thing about the cycling...it was setup five weeks prior to putting fish in and i was adding the "cycle" product by hagen....after the five weeks were up i added fish and they've been in there for about 4-5 weeks after the 5 weeks of cycling.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

bootdink said:


> imnot sure but the tank was setup for 5 weeks with the cycle product being aded to help speed up the precess


What did you use for an ammonia source during those 5 weeks. "Cycle" is crap for cycling. Does not contain the right nitrfying bacteria that is required.


----------



## bootdink (Jan 17, 2007)

i filled the tank up with about 25-30 feeders thats about it...my ammonia says 0 when i use the chemical test kit..my ph is about 7.2, my temp at 79...

and like i say the 3 other rb's that are in the tank with him dont have one sign of this whatsoever and are still swimmin all around the tank and eat just as usual


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

bootdink said:


> i filled the tank up with about 25-30 feeders thats about it...my ammonia says 0 when i use the chemical test kit..my ph is about 7.2, my temp at 79...
> 
> and like i say the 3 other rb's that are in the tank with him dont have one sign of this whatsoever and are still swimmin all around the tank and eat just as usual


Then there is something wrong with your test because 0 nitrates is just impossible after 5 weeks of 25-30 gf. Especially when you really need only around 6 gf to cycle a 55. Anyways to be on the safe side i would confirm tests at a lfs. They'll do it for free. I agree its most like caused by injury, but once you added the piranhas to the tank if you did not remove the goldfish your tank would have had a minicycle due to the increased bio load and that also could be the cause.


----------



## bud......weiser (Feb 12, 2007)

bootdink said:


> hmmm....well i just added 5 teaspoons of salt to try and cure...its a 55 gallon so that shouldnt have over did it....hopefully i dont kill them all lol


i think its tablespoons not teaspoons.......


----------



## VRM (Jan 9, 2007)

api aquarium salt calls for 1 tbsp for every 5 gallons for a general tonic and stress reducer for tropical fish.
to enhance tropical fish disease treament also is 1 tbsp for every 5 gallons.

so you can add 11 rounded tbsp's of aqaruim salt to your tank.


----------

